# Technik ins Detail beleuchtet Mainboard/Graka ?



## Hänschen (25. August 2014)

Sagt mal gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo jemand mal wirklich ins Detail geht und den Aufbau eines Mainboards oder einer Grafikkarte bis ins kleinste Detail erläutert ?

Also mit Leiterbahnen, Spannungswandlern, Bauteileplatzierung etc. und natürlich Details warum es so gemacht wurde und am besten noch eine Entwicklungschronik dazu


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2014)

Wenn du sowas haben willst musste dich bei AMD oder NV oder einem ihrer Boardpartner als Entwicklungsingenieur bewerben. Dann bekommste vielleicht Einsicht in die Details - sonst sind das aber Betriebsgeheimnisse die du entsprechend so nicht finden wirst.

Wenn du etwas derartiges studierst werden sehr viele Zusammenhänge wieso was wo wie gebaut wird automatisch klar, "vorgekaut" gibts das aber nirgends, was auch nicht wirklich funktionieren würde da ein "Normalsterblicher" ohne größeres Hintergrundwissen in Elektrotechnik und vergleichbaren Fachrichtungen die Details ohnehin nicht verstehen würde.

Beispiel: Das hier wäre ne Schaltung eines sehr einfachen Verstärkers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist noch kilometerweit von der Komplexität etwa einer Grafikkarte entfernt, sowas wäre eher ein winziger IC am Kopfhörerausgang des Mainboards, mehr nicht. Verstehst du was ich meine? 


Für recht gutes Grundwissen was wie mit wem funktioniert gäbe es das hier...
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...funktioniert-Ihr-PC-PCGH-Wissensbuch-1089846/

Das ist natürlich nicht "bis ins kleinste Detail" sondern eher Überblickmäßig.


----------



## Hänschen (25. August 2014)

Wirklich schade denn zumindest einige Sachen sind nicht gerade geheim sondern Allgemeinwissen der Ingenieure.

Aber immer "psst psst" jaja


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Wirklich schade denn zumindest einige Sachen sind nicht gerade geheim sondern Allgemeinwissen der Ingenieure.


 
Stimmt - du musst lediglich studieren gehen und du darfst dir das ganze Wissen kostenlos reinziehen.


----------



## Hänschen (26. August 2014)

Mich würde die Evolution interessieren bzw. die Wiederverwertung alter Teile denn es ist irgendwie immer das gleiche ... Datenbus, Adressbus, Spannungswandler-Chip etc.

Aber du hast wohl recht das wird wohl nur ein Insider sehn ... man muss ja nicht alles wissen


----------



## taks (26. August 2014)

Du kannst auch eine Stufe "einfacher" anfangen und kleinere Microcontroller nehmen.
Zu denen gibt es meist recht ausführliche Beschreibungen und den Rest der nicht erklärt ist, kann man mit Wiki herausfinden.

http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/150000-174999/154804-da-01-en-ATMEGA2560_16AU_TQFP_100.pdf

Eine PC-Architektur ist zwar um einiges komplizierter, aber die grundlegenden Bausteine sind auch bei den kleineren Microcontroller vorhanden.


----------



## Superwip (26. August 2014)

> Also mit Leiterbahnen, Spannungswandlern, Bauteileplatzierung etc. und natürlich Details warum es so gemacht wurde und am besten noch eine Entwicklungschronik dazu


 Das ist oft überraschend einfach wenn man das Platinenlayout vor Augen hat. Bei Datenleitungen, etwa Leitungen mit differentiellen Adernpaaren wechseln sich diese ab, dazwischen kommt eventuell eine Masseleitung zur Schirmung. Abzweigungen und Kurven werden als rechte Winkel ausgeführt. Das ermöglicht die beste Signalqualität. 

Die Spannungsversorgung ist wesentlich komplizierter. Da Hochleistungs-ASICs wie CPUs oder GPUs oft enorm hohe Ströme (bis über 100A) bei recht niedrigen Spannungen benötigen und die Ströme zudem im kHz Bereich erheblich schwanken können. Dennoch muss gewährleistet sein das einerseits die Spannung stabil bleibt und andererseits die SpaWas und die Platine nicht abbrennen. Allerdings, das muss man auch sagen gibt es oft Referenzlösungen für die Spannungsversorgung die etwa von Intel entwickelt und dann von vielen MB Herstellern übernommen werden. Diese Referenzimplementierungen werden zum Teil auch veröffentlicht. 

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/do...-11-1-processor-power-delivery-guidelines.pdf 

Genaue Aussagen im Bezug auf einzelne Geräte kann man aber meist erst nach umfangreichen Reverse-Engineering machen; ob sinnvoll oder nicht halten sich die Hersteller vor allem bei OC-Mainboards und Grafikkarten oft nicht an die Referenzimplementierung der Stromversorgung sondern entwickeln eigene Lösungen die ihrer Meinung nach eine stabilere Spannungsversorgung bei sehr hohen Strömen gewährleisten können. 

_______ 

Komplexe ASICs sind oft noch weit komplizierter aufgebaut als Platinen. Digitale Schaltungen kann man noch verstehen und näherungsweise aus den Blockschaltbildern der Hersteller und/oder Programmierguides herleiten wobei ältere CPUs oder GPUs oft besser dokumentiert sind aber wie die Schaltung letztendlich wirklich elektrotechnisch aufgebaut sind ist damit noch lange nicht klar. Auch innerhalb des Chips müssen viele Faktoren beachtet werden die nicht aus der Logischen Schaltung an sich hervorgehen wie etwa maximale Stromdichten und Leistungsdichten, gegenseitige EM-Beeinflussung von Leiterbahnen usw. Informationen darüber werden praktisch nie veröffentlicht abgesehen von Die-Shots aus denen man unter Umständen ein wenig über den inneren Aufbau herleiten kann.

Besser hat man es bei ASSPs, insbesondere solchen im Leistungselektronikbereich. Diese sind oft sehr gut dokumentiert, nähere Informationen gibt es vom Hersteller.


----------

